# Secret Santa anyone? ☃ ☃ ☃



## Jacqui

In some years we have a Secret Santa. Do we have interest in doing one this year?


----------



## Prairie Mom

WHAT!!?!? A Secret Santa!?! ....I haven't been here when that was done. That sounds totally fun! Tell me how it's worked in the past.
I'm "IN" if you decide to do it


----------



## meech008

I'd probably be down for sure!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes. Continental U.S.
(Shipping is ex$pensive)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Maybe if someone can afford the international shipping (I can't! Sorry!) they could privately let Jacqui know. Otherwise, European, and other international members could do something abroad to be included.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I recently sent two items overseas. 
It's just nuts.


----------



## Yvonne G

Once everyone starts to show off their Secret Santa gifts, I've always sort of kicked myself for not participating. It really looks like so much fun. But I'm not a shopper. My own family usually only gets gift cards from me...not cool, I know.


----------



## Momof4

A few years ago I participated and sent a gift but never received mine. 
I was kinda bummed because I was so excited when I put mine in the mail. I may try again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Momof4 said:


> A few years ago I participated and sent a gift but never received mine.
> I was kinda bummed because I was so excited when I put mine in the mail. I may try again.


I hope you sent out some coal!


----------



## AZtortMom

Me! Me! *jumping up and down* 
Maybe this year my gift will come


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> A few years ago I participated and sent a gift but never received mine.
> I was kinda bummed because I was so excited when I put mine in the mail. I may try again.


Same thing happened to me


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I hope you sent out some coal!


Ba ha ha!!! You win "the best comment of the week!"


----------



## Prairie Mom

???? So how did it work????

Was there a gift theme? A price range?

That's uber lame that some people didn't get their gifts...sigh


----------



## wellington

I don't participate, but have been hear when they were done. I like seeing the gifts everyone gets.
I think it would a smart idea to have those in the USA exchange and those not exchange. Keeps shipping costs down and delivery time.


----------



## AZtortMom

wellington said:


> I don't participate, but have been hear when they were done. I like seeing the gifts everyone gets.
> I think it would a smart idea to have those in the USA exchange and those not exchange. Keeps shipping costs down and delivery time.


I think they are pretty good about that


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> ???? So how did it work????
> 
> Was there a gift theme? A price range?
> 
> That's uber lame that some people didn't get their gifts...sigh


If I remember correctly, you let them know your interested by responding to a thread and then you get a PM with a name and address

There is a $10 limit I think
It is pretty fun
They posted pictures when they got their gifts.


----------



## wellington

AZtortMom said:


> I think they are pretty good about that


Yea, I don't know, I've never done it and don't know who got who. I do remember someone posting once about how long it was going to take theirs to get where it was going. I thought it was because it going from US to another country, but I'm not sure. I actually thought Jacqui drew names out of a hat basically?


----------



## dmmj

I will probably do it just FYI I want lemon drops.


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> I will probably do it just FYI I want lemon drops.


Good to know


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I will probably do it just FYI I want lemon drops.



A euphemism if ever I heard one!


----------



## AZtortMom

wellington said:


> Yea, I don't know, I've never done it and don't know who got who. I do remember someone posting once about how long it was going to take theirs to get where it was going. I thought it was because it going from US to another country, but I'm not sure. I actually thought Jacqui drew names out of a hat basically?


We will see how it goes this year


----------



## Jacqui

It was a $20 suggested limit. PMs to me with addresses, which then were given out only to your secret santa. I drew names randomly as to who got who.

Bad thing is yes sometimes gifts were never sent. We tried to eliminate this by not allowing brand new members to take part.


----------



## Jacqui

We did do a small questionnaire to help folks come up with ideas.


----------



## AZtortMom

Right from the source


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> It was a $20 suggested limit. PMs to me with addresses, which then were given out only to your secret santa. I drew names randomly as to who got who.
> 
> Bad thing is yes sometimes gifts were never sent. We tried to eliminate this by not allowing brand new members to take part.



Can you still do it that way, but seperate US from outside US. I know that would only work if there were equal numbers in each. I also know that it still might not be cheap or quick shipping just because some would be going from one country to another outside of the states, but it might too? Just a suggestion.


----------



## tortdad

I'm down


----------



## Foursteels

I'm in


----------



## AZtortMom

wellington said:


> Can you still do it that way, but seperate US from outside US. I know that would only work if there were equal numbers in each. I also know that it still might not be cheap or quick shipping just because some would be going from one country to another outside of the states, but it might too? Just a suggestion.


I'm cool with either option


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> If I remember correctly, you let them know your interested by responding to a thread and then you get a PM with a name and address
> 
> There is a $10 limit I think
> It is pretty fun
> They posted pictures when they got their gifts.


Awesome. Thanks for filling me in


----------



## stojanovski92113

I would also like to be in too


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> We did do a small questionnaire to help folks come up with ideas.


This sounds soooo fun! I'm in all the way!


----------



## Jacqui

One year there was outside USA interest and we did them gifting each other.


----------



## Jacqui

I will figure a date to sign up by and get a questionnaire done up and posted since we seem to have interest in this.


----------



## AZtortMom

The crowd goes wild


----------



## 4jean

I'm in too!


----------



## Momof4

Count me in!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay, here's a whacky question regarding International members participating...

Let's say little ol' "moi" here in the USofA logged onto the UK version of Amazon, because I was shopping for someone in Britain etc. Couldn't I just buy something from the UK Amazon site and have it shipped to someone in England thus saving outrageous intercontinental shipping costs??? Couldn't I avoid currency issues by just shopping with my credit card like I do when I'm actually travelling overseas? Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay, here's a whacky question regarding International members participating...
> 
> Let's say little ol' "moi" here in the USofA logged onto the UK version of Amazon, because I was shopping for someone in Britain etc. Couldn't I just buy something from the UK Amazon site and have it shipped to someone in England thus saving outrageous intercontinental shipping costs??? Couldn't I avoid currency issues by just shopping with my credit card like I do when I'm actually travelling overseas? Anyone have any insight?




Oh, you might be on to something!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

tortdad said:


> I'm down


Cheer up, mate!!!
It's Christmas.!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

No one will want to send to Morocco.
Not even Europeans. 
I could send a donkey to collect ?
Quite fitting for Christmas.


----------



## AZtortMom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one will want to send to Morocco.
> Not even Europeans.
> I could send a donkey to collect ?
> Quite fitting for Christmas.


I would


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AZtortMom said:


> I would


Bless!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one will want to send to Morocco.
> Not even Europeans.
> I could send a donkey to collect ?
> Quite fitting for Christmas.


I'm clueless. Please fill me in...what are the issues with shipping to Morocco. Are the shipping costs too high? Are there problems with international mail getting pinched?


----------



## Jacqui

Adam wants cheese! 


Actually as I recall he is not as fond of American cheeses as those produced in other countries. Do I recall correctly?


----------



## dmmj

probably because our cheeses are pasteurized other countries usually are not. just a guess


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> Okay, here's a whacky question regarding International members participating...
> 
> Let's say little ol' "moi" here in the USofA logged onto the UK version of Amazon, because I was shopping for someone in Britain etc. Couldn't I just buy something from the UK Amazon site and have it shipped to someone in England thus saving outrageous intercontinental shipping costs??? Couldn't I avoid currency issues by just shopping with my credit card like I do when I'm actually travelling overseas? Anyone have any insight?



So, I just got on the UK version of Amazon.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ ---AND THEY ACCEPTED MY LOGIN FROM THE US SITE!!!

I could probably navigate the German version fairly well also.

Here's an amazon link that shows the different country versions...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/entertainment/international

-----------------
I'm willing to try out being included on a list for international members. If I can't make it work, I would let Jacqui and anyone know immediately so we don't have any broken hearts this holiday season.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm clueless. Please fill me in...what are the issues with shipping to Morocco. Are the shipping costs too high? Are there problems with international mail getting pinched?


Yes, it's a bit pricey!
But nothing gets pinched, we've a good postal service here, very efficient, though they don't like to deliver in the rain.
But it doesn't much in the mornings.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Adam wants cheese!
> 
> 
> Actually as I recall he is not as fond of American cheeses as those produced in other countries. Do I recall correctly?


Yeppittyy, yep, yep !!!!!!!
We don't get much American cheese in Britain, Spain or Morocco, but what i have had's been okay, but nothing special.
Somebody else said it wasn't too grand.
i was mainly complaining about the processed cheese and aerosol cheese including photos posted by Cameron.
That's scary. 
I was told Wisconsin was famous for its cheese, so i'd love some of that!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> probably because our cheeses are pasteurized other countries usually are not. just a guess


No pasteurized and unpasteurized cheeses can both be yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, I just got on the UK version of Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ ---AND THEY ACCEPTED MY LOGIN FROM THE US SITE!!!
> 
> I could probably navigate the German version fairly well also.
> 
> Here's an amazon link that shows the different country versions...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/entertainment/international
> 
> -----------------
> I'm willing to try out being included on a list for international members. If I can't make it work, I would let Jacqui and anyone know immediately so we don't have any broken hearts this holiday season.


 It should work.
In theory....................
Thanks!


----------



## teresaf

This does sound fun... I'm in!


----------



## dmmj

if I do participate and whoever gets me I accept gold, jewels, fine art and expensive sport cars.


----------



## Nephelle

I'm not sure how the brand new member thing is determined, and if I'm too new that is okay  but if not, I'd love to take part. As long as I don't get David!


----------



## dmmj

Nephelle said:


> I'm not sure how the brand new member thing is determined, and if I'm too new that is okay  but if not, I'd love to take part. As long as I don't get David!


now come on it's only a $20 limit you can't get much gold & jewels for that


----------



## Nephelle

That's true. It also buys you a garage full of Hot Wheels! I hear they have a very posh sports car line out this season.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> if I do participate and whoever gets me I accept gold, jewels, fine art and expensive sport cars.




I'm on it! I get David


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeppittyy, yep, yep !!!!!!!
> We don't get much American cheese in Britain, Spain or Morocco, but what i have had's been okay, but nothing special.
> Somebody else said it wasn't too grand.
> i was mainly complaining about the processed cheese and aerosol cheese including photos posted by Cameron.
> That's scary.
> I was told Wisconsin was famous for its cheese, so i'd love some of that!!!!



I see a magnificent cheese fountain in your future.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> I see a magnificent cheese fountain in your future.
> 
> View attachment 153638


that turns my stomach. Blerrgh


----------



## Maggie Cummings

My gift was a handmade turtle made to look like Dale Earnhardt. His name was Dale Turtlehart. He even has sun glasses on. I still have it and would show you a picture of it, but it, like all my pix, is lost in that fu**ing cloud somewhere. If he wasn't packed to move I'd tell you who made it.There was a lot of thought and work to the gift and it touched my heart. Mark, I believe was his first name. If it wasn't for my latest concussion I'd be able to remember. But my memory has very efficiently left the building...So forgive me Mark for forgetting your last name. It sounds so unappreciative, but I still have Dale Turtlehart, and he still has his sun glasses on. It was a gift better then most. 
I'll join Secret Santa. I had a great time when I did it. But if you sign up, you'd damn well better send the gift to your person. How rude to leave them hanging waiting for their gift that was not coming. That pisses me off, so if you're not going to follow thru, don't sign up!


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> My gift was a handmade turtle made to look like Dale Earnhardt. His name was Dale Turtlehart. He even has sun glasses on. I still have it and would show you a picture of it, but it, like all my pix, is lost in that fu**ing cloud somewhere. If he wasn't packed to move I'd tell you who made it.There was a lot of thought and work to the gift and it touched my heart. Mark, I believe was his first name. If it wasn't for my latest concussion I'd be able to remember. But my memory has very efficiently left the building...So forgive me Mark for forgetting your last name. It sounds so unappreciative, but I still have Dale Turtlehart, and he still has his sun glasses on. It was a gift better then most.
> I'll join Secret Santa. I had a great time when I did it. But if you sign up, you'd damn well better send the gift to your person. How rude to leave them hanging waiting for their gift that was not coming. That pisses me off, so if you're not going to follow thru, don't sign up!



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/oh-boy-was-i-wrong.38343


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Oh gosh! I just love it when you come up with a picture I had forgotten about, which is most since the head injury. Thanks for find these. Again, it brings water to my eyes. So thoughtful, and so much fun. He even still wears his sun glasses. How great to see those pix, thanks so much.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nephelle said:


> I'm not sure how the brand new member thing is determined, and if I'm too new that is okay  but if not, I'd love to take part. As long as I don't get David!



I know, huh? He has very expensive requirements.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> My gift was a handmade turtle made to look like Dale Earnhardt. His name was Dale Turtlehart. He even has sun glasses on. I still have it and would show you a picture of it, but it, like all my pix, is lost in that fu**ing cloud somewhere. If he wasn't packed to move I'd tell you who made it.There was a lot of thought and work to the gift and it touched my heart. Mark, I believe was his first name. If it wasn't for my latest concussion I'd be able to remember. But my memory has very efficiently left the building...So forgive me Mark for forgetting your last name. It sounds so unappreciative, but I still have Dale Turtlehart, and he still has his sun glasses on. It was a gift better then most.
> I'll join Secret Santa. I had a great time when I did it. But if you sign up, you'd damn well better send the gift to your person. How rude to leave them hanging waiting for their gift that was not coming. That pisses me off, so if you're not going to follow thru, don't sign up!



Maggie: It was @Madkins007


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I see a magnificent cheese fountain in your future.
> 
> View attachment 153638



Bleuuucchhhh!!!!!!!!
It's torture!!
You see folks!


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bleuuucchhhh!!!!!!!!
> It's torture!!
> You see folks!



The scary part is that was probably a main feature at someone's wedding.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> The scary part is that was probably a main feature at someone's wedding.



Well, at least it can't be a Secret Santa gift!!!


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least it can't be a Secret Santa gift!!!



Hmmm.

If I get to play, I want Adam!

hahahahahaha


----------



## AnimalLady

I'm down! I'm kinda new though..so I might be forbidden, but I'm down!


----------



## dmmj

I'm a cheese snob not really a fan of liquid or aerosol cheese.I don't know why I said that just felt like talking


----------



## Prairie Mom

@Nephelle and @AnimalLady I'm sure they would take the amount you participate on the forum into consideration. I hope you guys play


----------



## Nephelle

Prairie Mom said:


> @Nephelle and @AnimalLady I'm sure they would take the amount you participate on the forum into consideration. I hope you guys play



 Chrissy

It's okay if not, I understand! I am mostly hanging around this thread now for the cheese.


----------



## Nephelle

Oh this is even better.

Adam. Have you been a good boy this year? Because otherwise, Santa will bring you....


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Oh this is even better.
> 
> Adam. Have you been a good boy this year? Because otherwise, Santa will bring you....


Well, I hope i've been bad then.
Had this last year and it's very yummy!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Are we in agreement that it can be a tasteful funny gift?
I had in my hand this weekend what I thought would be just perfect and didn't buy it because I don't want to offend anyone without a sense of humor.
However, since it COULD remain anonymous...


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, at least it can't be a Secret Santa gift!!!



Could be, if they had an old used one laying around or found it at a garage sale. 

As you saw with Mark's gift to Maggie you can make or repurpose something also.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are we in agreement that it can be a tasteful funny gift?
> I had in my hand this weekend what I thought would be just perfect and didn't buy it because I don't want to offend anyone without a sense of humor.
> However, since it COULD remain anonymous...



Yeppers, they can be funny too. This whole thing is suppose to be fun.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Could be, if they had an old used one laying around or found it at a garage sale.
> 
> As you saw with Mark's gift to Maggie you can make or repurpose something also.



But Mark's gift was imaginative and beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But Mark's gift was imaginative and beautiful.



With imagination you could turn that thing into a planter or center piece.


----------



## Jacqui

Of course, maybe they might send you a Wisconsin cheesehead hat.


----------



## dmmj

the word tasteful and funny scare me a little bit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> the word tasteful and funny scare me a little bit.


My idea of tasteful might also scare you.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> the word tasteful and funny scare me a little bit.



We each have our on levels for what rates those terms.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> Of course, maybe they might send you a Wisconsin cheesehead hat.


Oh, goodness!!!
I'm getting scared of this Secret Santa now!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay.... this year we will try the same rules as with for sales. You need 30 days of being a member and 30 posts. Does that work for all?

You need to PM me with the title stating Secret Santa (or SS). In the PM, have your real name and mailing address.

Then 1) ARE YOU WILLING TO TRY A SECRET SANTA FROM OUTSIDE THE U.S.A.? IF YOU ARE OUTSIDE THE U.S.A., ARE YOU WILLING TO HAVE A U.S.A. SECRET SANTA? KeeeKeep in mind, if you say yes, you may have higher shipping costs and time delay.

2) TELL US ABOUT YOURSELF. (What are your favorite colors? Hobbies? Dislikes and likes?)

For instance I might say blue is my favorite color. I love to read most anything but history and bibliographies. I love to spend my time outside in my yard, even though I have a black thumb. I love whimsical things. I do not like most "girly" things.


----------



## Jacqui

*NOVEMBER 2-7th *send me your information PMs.

*NOVEMBER 8TH *you will be told who your Secret Santa is.

*NOVEMBER 9-23 *shopping for the gift which has a *suggested $20 price limit.

NOVEMBER 24-28 *mail out gifts.

*Then sit back and wait... and wait... 
*
except for the dates of getting me the information, these are just suggested dates. Try to get all gifts out by the end of November with the extra time needed for deliveries. It also gives us added time, if in the middle of this somebody can no longer send out their planned gift.

*PLEASE IF FOR SOME REASON, LIFE SUDDENLY DOES NOT ALLOW YOU TO FINISH THE SECRET SANTA EXPERIENCE, LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN FIX THINGS SO EVERYBODY DOES END UP WITH A HAPPY AND FUN EXPERIENCE.

THANKS!*


----------



## Prairie Mom

Love it! I'm going to work on my PM!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

WooHoo! Secret Santa should be fun!


----------



## Jacqui

We have our first victim signed up!


----------



## Jacqui

Normally I do not take part in the Secret Santa exchange, but hold back to fill in when one of our members can't finish out. However, I get the best end of the deal, as I get to read ALL the replies and get to know you all better.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Cool!!! I'm excited for this!!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Cool!!! I'm excited for this!!


Me too *rubs hand together*


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Normally I do not take part in the Secret Santa exchange, but hold back to fill in when one of our members can't finish out. However, I get the best end of the deal, as I get to read ALL the replies and get to know you all better.


Uh oh.


----------



## Momof4

If I think of anything to add to my PM @Jacqui can I do that? 
I don't want to add more work for you!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> If I think of anything to add to my PM @Jacqui can I do that?
> I don't want to add more work for you!



Yepper you can, just add it to the same PM thread.


----------



## johnandjade

any uk residents interested? my thoughts are for shipping costs, yip im a miserable scot  and poor, jade takes all my money


----------



## Jacqui

At this point six folks have signed up and none are outside the USA. We do have a couple so far willing to be a Secret Santa for somebody outside of the USA.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> xxx


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> My thoughts exactly



You're just too quick for me. This forum program doesn't allow you to start a reply then change your mind. If you delete what you wrote it keeps it in limbo and every time you come back to the thread, there's your reply, waiting to be posted. So I "x'd" it all out and posted it. But then I quickly moved it to the "to be deleted" bin. However, you replied before my nimble fingers finished what I was doing! Smart alec.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Mods, I was wondering if you think more people (particularly international members) would get involved if the Secret Santa were mentioned somewhere else too, like in the "site announcements"? Not sure it would make a difference. Any thoughts?

Oh yeah...isn't there a UK member thread somewhere too??? @johnandjade know anything about it? Maybe you could resurrect the thread and put a note out about the Secret Santa on it?


----------



## Yvonne G

I see no harm in mentioning it on other threads with a link to here.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> You're just too quick for me. This forum program doesn't allow you to start a reply then change your mind. If you delete what you wrote it keeps it in limbo and every time you come back to the thread, there's your reply, waiting to be posted. So I "x'd" it all out and posted it. But then I quickly moved it to the "to be deleted" bin. However, you replied before my nimble fingers finished what I was doing! Smart alec.




This doesn't work for you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh for cryin' out loud, Cameron. Now I feel like such a dork! I never even knew that was there.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just like that Cameron's little illustration has a box that says "Prairie Mom likes this"!!! Ha ha ha!! It will stay forever for all posterity and Prairie Mom DOES totally "Like this"


----------



## Yvonne G

...and now I also see the 'un-do' symbol. I guess I need to experiment a bit with what all is there on that line. Sheesh!


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud, Cameron. Now I feel like such a dork! I never even knew that was there.


Makes 2 of us... dur dur dur


----------



## mike taylor

Hummmm do I give Jacqui my address ? Then she will rap my house or send junk mail by the pound ! Nice try Jacqui !


----------



## Yvonne G

I think she has pulled in a very nice, big supply of T-paper!


----------



## johnandjade

watch of for nasty smelling brown bags on fire on the doorstep


----------



## teresaf

johnandjade said:


> watch of for nasty smelling brown bags on fire on the doorstep


 they do that in Scotland too?!


----------



## johnandjade

teresaf said:


> they do that in Scotland too?!




I have heard of it being done. my friends and i once put a 'doggy dodo' in an empty VHS box and left it on the street... was actually quite funny watching from the window. boys will be boys :/


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Hummmm do I give Jacqui my address ? Then she will rap my house or send junk mail by the pound ! Nice try Jacqui !



See, I was going a little creepier in my interpretation of 'secret santa' in that I figured everyone would be assigned another person and had to find the address themselves.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I get it. It's a secret! What a devious mind.


----------



## AZtortMom

teresaf said:


> they do that in Scotland too?!


You know there is a plentiful supply of tort poo around...just saying


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

One of our American members just sent me a pooh in the post. 
I was delighted!!!!
Honestly!


----------



## jaizei

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One of our American members just sent me a pooh in the post.
> I was delighted!!!!
> Honestly!



I prefer to outsource it so I don't have to get dirty myself
http://poopsenders.com/order/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

jaizei said:


> I prefer to outsource it so I don't have to get dirty myself
> http://poopsenders.com/order/


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Hummmm do I give Jacqui my address ? Then she will rap my house or send junk mail by the pound ! Nice try Jacqui !



Ya know me too well!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> You know there is a plentiful supply of tort poo around...just saying



Yeah but tort poo is missing the finer points in smell, slimeyness, and stickiness


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yeah but tort poo is missing the finer points in smell, slimeyness, and stickiness


Touché my friend
I also wonder if it's flammable *taps chin*


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeppittyy, yep, yep !!!!!!!
> We don't get much American cheese in Britain, Spain or Morocco, but what i have had's been okay, but nothing special.
> Somebody else said it wasn't too grand.
> i was mainly complaining about the processed cheese and aerosol cheese including photos posted by Cameron.
> That's scary.
> I was told Wisconsin was famous for its cheese, so i'd love some of that!!!!


By the time you get any cheese from America it will be classed as mature cheese.


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Touché my friend
> I also wonder if it's flammable *taps chin*



I bet once dried it would work much like buffalo or cow patties since it should have a high amount of grass material.


----------



## Jacqui

Okayyyy back to Secret Santa talk... so far it is interesting that we have a high percentage of males signed up this year. Perhaps more males then females.

(Losing signal which may mean you get lots of copies)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> By the time you get any cheese from America it will be classed as mature cheese.


Mature, runny, green, it's all fine!!


----------



## Anyfoot

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mature, runny, green, it's all fine!!


You could send some Moroccan coffee over, just aslong as they are aware it won't be instant. 
Ha ha ha. That's it now, no more corny jokes today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Anyfoot said:


> You could send some Moroccan coffee over, just aslong as they are aware it won't be instant.
> Ha ha ha. That's it now, no more corny jokes today.


We'll have to filter out the puns.


----------



## dmmj

so this is where the thread has gone to? Tortoise poop?


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll have to filter out the puns.



Nah, just pour them on.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> so this is where the thread has gone to? Tortoise poop?



Among other things.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Nah, just pour them on.



So far, we have no grounds for complaint.


----------



## dmmj

just FYI whoever gets me I don't need any tortoise poop thank you very much


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> just FYI whoever gets me I don't need any tortoise poop thank you very much



Party pooper!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> so this is where the thread has gone to? Tortoise poop?


So far poo is still on the table.....And one of you will be getting a package from me...........Just saying.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> So far, we have no grounds for complaint.


Blimey!!
You're full of beans today!


----------



## Jacqui

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Blimey!!
> You're full of beans today!



It is my normal grind actually.


----------



## Jacqui

For those wondering who gets whom for their Secret Santa, I use a complicated scientific method.




I give you all numbers, drop them into a bowl, and pick them out randomly.


----------



## dmmj

Albert Einstein would be proud.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jacqui said:


> For those wondering who gets whom for their Secret Santa, I use a complicated scientific method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give you all numbers, drop them into a bowl, and pick them out randomly.


It's so nice how you espresso your love for us all.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Albert Einstein would be proud.



Glad somebody is/would be proud of me.


----------



## AnimalLady

This post went all poo......!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> For those wondering who gets whom for their Secret Santa, I use a complicated scientific method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give you all numbers, drop them into a bowl, and pick them out randomly.



And then the back alley bartering begins to make sure you get the person you want.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> just FYI whoever gets me I don't need any tortoise poop thank you very much



Who knows, you might get two presents; one from the real exchange and another from the guerrilla version.


----------



## sissyofone

I'd like to do Secret Santa again . It was fun. Going to catch up on this thread. Lol


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> Okayyyy back to Secret Santa talk... so far it is interesting that we have a high percentage of males signed up this year. Perhaps more males then females.
> 
> (Losing signal which may mean you get lots of copies)


I'm in but don't have time yet for the pm...


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> So far, we have no grounds for complaint.


Ugh! CORNY...


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> Ugh! CORNY...



But made ya smile, right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> This post went all poo......!


Poo and coffee.
Isn't there a coffee that has passed through some central/south American cat before it is brewed and enjoyed?
We could consolidate.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Poo and coffee.
> Isn't there a coffee that has passed through some central/south American cat before it is brewed and enjoyed?
> We could consolidate.



Right now, I am so glad I do not drink coffee.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jacqui said:


> Right now, I am so glad I do not drink coffee.


I literally read this as I'm drinking coffee


----------



## ZEROPILOT

These are two gifts I passed on. One because it weighs 200 pounds and the other, a Hedgehog purse because there would be a limited group for it....


----------



## Jacqui

Dang I have to wait til I can get into a stronger location to enlarge those. I loved our hedgehog and once had a neat garden statue of one, but as purse? What would I do with a purse? Isn't that why jeans have pockets?


Now from what I can see of the other gift idea, it would be great. At 200 pounds the wind would not be knocking it over


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Dang I have to wait til I can get into a stronger location to enlarge those. I loved our hedgehog and once had a neat garden statue of one, but as purse? What would I do with a purse? Isn't that why jeans have pockets?
> 
> 
> Now from what I can see of the other gift idea, it would be great. At 200 pounds the wind would not be knocking it over


It would be hurricane resistant............


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are two gifts I passed on. One because it weighs 200 pounds and the other, a Hedgehog purse because there would be a limited group for it....



Are the two black lines where it was joined together?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> It would be hurricane resistant............



Yes, but what about tornadoes?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Are the two black lines where it was joined together?


It looked like epoxy. Yes.


----------



## teresaf

There's a tortoise statue I always look at when I go to the pond store but they want $500 for it
:/
maybe I can talk my hubby into it for Christmas... if it goes on sale


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> There's a tortoise statue I always look at when I go to the pond store but they want $500 for it
> :/
> maybe I can talk my hubby into it for Christmas... if it goes on sale



I can't believe the price they usually ask for those things. I have turned my back on a couple I would have dearly loved to have gotten. Jeff told me he saw a beautiful one and pretty big size at a truck stop. If not for the price, he would have gotten it for me. Why at a truck stop would they be selling a big tortoise statue?


----------



## Yvonne G

The one Zero is showing is actually a bench. It comes in three parts.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> The one Zero is showing is actually a bench. It comes in three parts.


 I figured maybe that due to the look of that front foot


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> The one Zero is showing is actually a bench. It comes in three parts.


3 pieces? What a coincidence so do I...... Wait a minute never mind.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I didn't ask the price. I just lifted one end and decided that I no longer cared.
Gotta find out who we are secret Santa-ing and get busy looking.


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't ask the price. I just lifted one end and decided that I no longer cared.
> Gotta find out who we are secret Santa-ing and get busy looking.


that's when Amazon comes in handy


----------



## Jacqui

A train loaded with coal just went through the village and a couple of hunks fell off. Score! I guess I will do a Secret Santa after all....


----------



## Anyfoot

Jacqui said:


> A train loaded with coal just went through the village and a couple of hunks fell off. Score! I guess I will do a Secret Santa after all....


Put them back on or you could end up dirty.


----------



## Jacqui

Anyfoot said:


> Put them back on or you could end up dirty.



I don't mind getting dirty.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> A train loaded with coal just went through the village and a couple of hunks fell off. Score! I guess I will do a Secret Santa after all....


I want to make a snowman I'll take some coal.


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> I want to make a snowman I'll take some coal.




what's the difference between snowmen and snowmomen??

...'snow balls'


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> what's the difference between snowmen and snowmomen??
> 
> ...'snow balls'


I don't need to make mine anatomically correct


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> I don't need to make mine anatomically correct



'snow way' i can


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Will we be Emailed about who we get assigned to?
I'm out of state a lot and I don't get on the forum too much.


----------



## dmmj

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will we be Emailed about who we get assigned to?
> I'm out of state a lot and I don't get on the forum too much.


trying to be difficult? Mission accomplished


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Will we be Emailed about who we get assigned to?
> I'm out of state a lot and I don't get on the forum too much.



I was planning on PMing, but if you need an email, send me the address.


----------



## Jacqui

So Adam and Cameron, are you going to join us?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I want to make a snowman I'll take some coal.



Thought you never wanted to play in snow?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Thought you never wanted to play in snow?


never even touched it.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> never even touched it.



Never, ever?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> So Adam and Cameron, are you going to join us?



I don't like receiving presents.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Never, ever?


never ever virgin hands to speak. at least in regards to snow that is


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> never ever virgin hands to speak. at least in regards to snow that is



It's freaking over-rated.... :/


----------



## Jacqui

I think everybody should experience snow atleast once in their lives.


----------



## Jacqui

*Last chance... *


----------



## dmmj

Oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy, the excitement builds


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> *Last chance... *


I also like old Rock n roll and motorcycles....


----------



## stojanovski92113

Impatiently waiting.......


----------



## Jacqui

As I allowed an extra day for people to join in, I will be starting to send them out later today, Monday, as time and signal allow, so it will be done in bits. Please be patient, they are coming.


----------



## Jacqui

Also double checking, everybody but David, should have gotten a response PM back from me when you first signed up. If I failed to send you back a PM, please let me know. I haven't gone back and checked on whom I sent PMs out to. I am doing this to make sure nobody is missed in this first stage.


----------



## Jacqui

Also double checking, everybody but David, should have gotten a response PM back from me when you first signed up. If I failed to send you back a PM, please let me know. I haven't gone back and checked on whom I sent PMs out to. I am doing this to make sure nobody is missed in this first stage.


----------



## Jacqui

Starting to send some out now. If you need more information on your person, please send the request by PM to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, you all should have gotten PMs telling you who your Secret Santa is. For three of you, I ran out of time to write the details, so you will learn more about your Secret Santa tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## johnandjade

got my gift idea sorted


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> got my gift idea sorted


SLOW DOWN! You're going to make the rest of us look bad!


----------



## johnandjade

Prairie Mom said:


> SLOW DOWN! You're going to make the rest of us look bad!




was quite at work today so had lots of time to window shop online


----------



## AnimalLady

So... i shouldnt ship my gift out, right? I think itll be here in 2 days.. damn that prime


----------



## dmmj

I've got my gift picked & packed and ready to go


----------



## dmmj

AnimalLady said:


> So... i shouldnt ship my gift out, right? I think itll be here in 2 days.. damn that prime


Amazon does gift wrap as well don't they?


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> So... i shouldnt ship my gift out, right? I think itll be here in 2 days.. damn that prime


you have your gift picked out already? How you guys doing this? I think of something and then I think of something else and then I get a different ideas and then I think of something else, etc. I wouldn't send mine till the last minute either way so the Fun will last longer. An..tis..i..paaaa...tion


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> I've got my gift picked & packed and ready to go


nobody likes a braggart


----------



## Momof4

I have no clue yet! 
You guys are stressing me out


----------



## 4jean

Me too...am just starting to think about it, but no where near ready to think about buying and shipping!! It's early November!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> Amazon does gift wrap as well don't they?


Most of the time. If it is shipping from a third party seller, then it won't include gift wrap. It will say whether the item is eligible for gift wrap when you start to check out.


----------



## Prairie Mom

teresaf said:


> you have your gift picked out already? How you guys doing this? I think of something and then I think of something else and then I get a different ideas and then I think of something else, etc. I wouldn't send mine till the last minute either way so the Fun will last longer. An..tis..i..paaaa...tion





Momof4 said:


> I have no clue yet!
> You guys are stressing me out





4jean said:


> Me too...am just starting to think about it, but no where near ready to think about buying and shipping!! It's early November!!


Glad to be part of the NORMAL crowd! 

I want to secretly stalk my person's past posts and threads for a bit and see if anything fabulous springs to mind.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Quick Question...

When we receive our gift, should we post photos of our gifts etc on THIS thread?


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> Quick Question...
> 
> When we receive our gift, should we post photos of our gifts etc on THIS thread?


Good question! *looks at Jacqui*


----------



## 4jean

That's a good idea! 
I too have done some thread stalking to try to learn as much as I can about my person....


----------



## dmmj

my person male or female I'm not telling with pretty easy 2 shop 4. and I don't think I'm very good at Shopping


----------



## stojanovski92113

Prairie Mom said:


> Glad to be part of the NORMAL crowd!
> 
> I want to secretly stalk my person's past posts and threads for a bit and see if anything fabulous springs to mind.


That's what I was working on too


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> That's what I was working on too


Just wrapped mine up *evil smile*


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> Amazon does gift wrap as well don't they?


They do


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> Glad to be part of the NORMAL crowd!
> 
> I want to secretly stalk my person's past posts and threads for a bit and see if anything fabulous springs to mind.


This is what I did!


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> you have your gift picked out already? How you guys doing this? I think of something and then I think of something else and then I get a different ideas and then I think of something else, etc. I wouldn't send mine till the last minute either way so the Fun will last longer. An..tis..i..paaaa...tion


I'm going to hold it just for that! It's status has been updated to "shipped". I'm going to probably add a couple more things


----------



## stojanovski92113

I have good information but it's like I need more. You eager Christmas shoppers, you!! I'll have to search this weekend for something special for a member on here


----------



## AZtortMom

I've got some ideas for mine, but I'm still looking


----------



## Jacqui

We will start a new thread for the gifts. When you get your gift, you try to guess who it is from. With the new regulations, I think you have to put your name on the return address part. So maybe we should have you all guess before the gift ever comes who has you? (What do you think?)

Once the gift comes... picture before you open it, guess as to what is inside, then pictures of what you received. Of course also who the gift came from.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> We will start a new thread for the gifts. When you get your gift, you try to guess who it is from. With the new regulations, I think you have to put your name on the return address part. So maybe we should have you all guess before the gift ever comes who has you? (What do you think?)
> 
> Once the gift comes... picture before you open it, guess as to what is inside, then pictures of what you received. Of course also who the gift came from.



There're new regulations?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> There're new regulations?



Years past you didn't have to put your real name and address on packages. In the last couple of years, they changed that. As a Mod, I can not tell you to make up a fake name to fool your Secret Santa. That is all I am saying.


----------



## AnimalLady

HAHAHAHAHA! i know what name ill be using... hahahaaaa!


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! i know what name ill be using... hahahaaaa!


 *thinks about this*


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! i know what name ill be using... hahahaaaa!


Hmmmmmm.....Santa? Mrs. Claus? Don't Tell! Then the recipient would know...shhhh


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> When you get your gift, you try to guess who it is from. With the new regulations, I think you have to put your name on the return address part. So maybe we should have you all guess before the gift ever comes who has you? (What do you think?)
> 
> Once the gift comes... picture before you open it, guess as to what is inside, then pictures of what you received. Of course also who the gift came from.




We're supposed to guess what and who and post what when?... huh?
I thought I would let my gift recipient know it's me on the package. Then when I get my present from my secret santa I would post a photo of it and say "Thank you" to whomever sent it to me. It's already feeling fun and mysterious and I'm wondering who has me and how difficult I am to shop for? I guess I need this explained to me even more s-l-o-w-l-y and I'll do it however we're supposed to. Forgive this dork over here! I don't get it!


----------



## dmmj

for my return address It will B definitely not drugs inside. Or perhaps definitely not a drug smuggler. That should work. By the way I'm still hoping for gold and jewels.


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> for my return address It will B definitely not drugs inside. Or perhaps definitely not a drug smuggler. That should work. By the way I'm still hoping for gold and jewels.


Bwa ha haha! That's awesome! ha haha


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> We're supposed to guess what and who and post what when?... huh?
> I thought I would let my gift recipient know it's me on the package. Then when I get my present from my secret santa I would post a photo of it and say "Thank you" to whomever sent it to me. It's already feeling fun and mysterious and I'm wondering who has me and how difficult I am to shop for? I guess I need this explained to me even more s-l-o-w-l-y and I'll do it however we're supposed to. Forgive this dork over here! I don't get it!



Whatever makes it more fun and enjoyable for you, do it. Just saying what folks have done in the past. No rule is set in stone or even in coal.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Whatever makes it more fun and enjoyable for you, do it. Just saying what folks have done in the past. No rule is set in stone or even in coal.


No no no...I wanna play the game like everyone else and do what you guys thought was fun in the past. I just don't understand what I'm doing.

So, it sounds like we're sending our gift incognito. right?

Now, what do I do when I get my mysterious gift in the mail? I don't open it, but post something first?

Maybe, I just wait until a few people post theirs first.


----------



## dmmj

U wait until Christmas to open or else


----------



## AnimalLady

Oh man, I'm set on sending my secret name.. I don't wanna change it!! Nah uh nahhhh uhh!


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> Hmmmmmm.....Santa? Mrs. Claus? Don't Tell! Then the recipient would know...shhhh


I say nothing! :-x


----------



## Momof4

I'm so excited, I feel like a kid again!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited, I feel like a kid again!!


I'm so excited because I don't get many gifts anymore. My Birthday is coming up if anyone would like to send a gift just because  LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm so excited, I feel like a kid again!!



  That makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> U wait until Christmas to open or else



That would be mean.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I also like old Rock n roll and motorcycles....


I wish I'd gotten you. That would have been easy. (Same likes.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got my gift(s) also picked out and boxed. I'm not sure that I used enough creativity.
Luckily I wont be there to see the shock and disappointment on my victims face when they open it up.
I'm mailing it out early. When they open it is up to them.
Also, they are gift wrapped. Is that what most of us are doing?


----------



## dmmj

I'm gift wrapping not a requirement but I think it's nice.


----------



## AnimalLady

Uhm.. I don't gift wrap. I suck at it terribly, so.....sorry secret Santa


----------



## ZEROPILOT

AnimalLady said:


> Uhm.. I don't gift wrap. I suck at it terribly, so.....sorry secret Santa


Remember...They wont know who you are. (Unless they can read the return address)


----------



## stojanovski92113

I love wrapping gifts. It's therapeutic to me?!? I know, weird. But I went through a phase with the gift bags and it's not the same as wrapping.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

My giftwrapping looks like crap. It's true. But I thought that the recipient might like it.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not anybody's Secret Santa, but if I were and I did the wrapping thing, I'd be using Sunday comics.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> My giftwrapping looks like crap. It's true. But I thought that the recipient might like it.



It is very sweet of you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> I am not anybody's Secret Santa, but if I were and I did the wrapping thing, I'd be using Sunday comics.


Real Santa wrapping paper here.


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> Remember...They wont know who you are. (Unless they can read the return address)


The change of your avatar got me, for a second I was like.. who is this random person.. LOL!

I know I know, but they will EVENTUALLY know its me!!! and i'm lazy, mmk? LAZY!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am not anybody's Secret Santa, but if I were and I did the wrapping thing, I'd be using Sunday comics.


I'll be your not so secret santa if you desire. Just be forewarned my gift wrapping skills are shall we say on a par with a brain damage monkey  fill out a questionnaire you'll get something for Christmas I promise


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> Uhm.. I don't gift wrap. I suck at it terribly, so.....sorry secret Santa


 Amazon gift wraps as you well know.... ; ) and you can get a friend to do it for you.....


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> Amazon gift wraps as you well know.... ; ) and you can get a friend to do it for you.....


I feel the pressure!!! Lolol! I will attempt this, if it comes out crooked with holes everywhere.. All were warned! Lol


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> I feel the pressure!!! Lolol! I will attempt this, if it comes out crooked with holes everywhere.. All were warned! Lol



It's only 'bad' if you were trying to be 'good'. If it's purposefully bad, then it's art.


----------



## Foursteels

Jacqui said:


> I am not anybody's Secret Santa, but if I were and I did the wrapping thing, I'd be using Sunday comics.



Now that's not fair that you don't have a secret Santa after running it for us. . I could have sent lemon drops....lots.


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> Amazon gift wraps as you well know.... ; ) and you can get a friend to do it for you.....



You mean we are suppose to have real life friends?


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> You mean we are suppose to have real life friends?


 I know! Right? Maybe we don't have friends, though, because we spend so much time playing with our turtles? 
That wasn't supposed to sound so...dirty :/


----------



## teresaf

Foursteels said:


> Now that's not fair that you don't have a secret Santa after running it for us. . I could have sent lemon drops....lots.


 Instead, i guess, we'll have to settle on giving the gift of "thanks". Thanks @Jacqui : )
Not quite as yummy as lemon drops....wait! lemon drop turtles? You best be sharing if you have extra of those!!! LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No one will want to send to Morocco.
> Not even Europeans.
> I could send a donkey to collect ?
> Quite fitting for Christmas.


American Santa will send you something..........


----------



## stojanovski92113

Ok...this weekend I'll be searching for a gift for a forum member  Who shall it ever be?!?!  I hope they like whatever I choose! I'm not one of those chicks who enjoys shopping at all! I'm in and out. But I promise to take time on this one!!


----------



## Momof4

stojanovski92113 said:


> Ok...this weekend I'll be searching for a gift for a forum member  Who shall it ever be?!?!  I hope they like whatever I choose! I'm not one of those chicks who enjoys shopping at all! I'm in and out. But I promise to take time on this one!!



I'm not a shopper either! I go to the mall maybe 2x a year and that's for my husband to buy a suit. Maybe a few Xmas gifts!


----------



## johnandjade

apart for shopping for jade, this is the only Christmas present i'll be buying ! im a scrooge


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> American Santa will send you something..........



Adam chose not to join in.


----------



## Jacqui

johnandjade said:


> apart for shopping for jade, this is the only Christmas present i'll be buying ! im a scrooge



I am a complete Scrooge these days.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jacqui said:


> I am a complete Scrooge these days.


No your not!! You are the one who set this up!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Adam chose not to join in.


I chose for him


----------



## Prairie Mom

I love reading all the comments back and forth here. You guys are making me excited for the season


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder how the shoppers are coming ttoday.


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> Wonder how the shoppers are coming ttoday.


My only day off and I'm stuck doing laundry... :/


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> My only day off and I'm stuck doing laundry... :/




Could you do this shirt of mine while you are at it?


----------



## Foursteels

So could I have actually been the first to receive a gift? The return address is not familiar and I'll share the colorful postage stamps on the package because they are cool. Waiting for Xmas to open though.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love all those stamps! Some of them must be quite old. I collect stamps. I've seen the tea kettle one, but none of the others. I wish I could read the post mark.


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> Could you do this shirt of mine while you are at it?


I haven't even finished ours yet...The 2 baskets of socks I had to mate kinda slowed me down... Santa Really doesn't need to send me new socks that's for sure...


----------



## Foursteels

Yvonne G said:


> I love all those stamps! Some of them must be quite old. I collect stamps. I've seen the tea kettle one, but none of the others. I wish I could read the post mark.


The postmark is from South Florida.


----------



## dmmj

and here I was going to send everybody some socks :-(


----------



## Jacqui

Foursteels said:


> So could I have actually been the first to receive a gift? The return address is not familiar and I'll share the colorful postage stamps on the package because they are cool. Waiting for Xmas to open though.
> View attachment 155659



Looks like you might be the first.


----------



## AZtortMom

Woo hoo! I just finished my secret Santa 
My secret Santa is going to be getting 3 separate gifts instead of one (thanks to Amazon) but that just makes it more fun


----------



## stojanovski92113

I haven't had a chance to shop yet so I'll be doing that today


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Woo hoo! I just finished my secret Santa
> My secret Santa is going to be getting 3 separate gifts instead of one (thanks to Amazon) but that just makes it more fun



Wow, triple the fun!


----------



## AZtortMom

I know, right?!


----------



## Yvonne G

This is so much fun. I can't wait to see what you all received.


----------



## johnandjade

so I've settled on... 1 funny (I hope) gift... 2 regional gifts, 2 homemade gifts by my talented girlfriend and one going on the information given... just hope its recived as well as i hope!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> so I've settled on... 1 funny (I hope) gift... 2 regional gifts, 2 homemade gifts by my talented girlfriend and one going on the information given... just hope its recived as well as i hope!


I think it will be great


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> so I've settled on... 1 funny (I hope) gift... 2 regional gifts, 2 homemade gifts by my talented girlfriend and one going on the information given... just hope its received as well as i hope!



Half the fun is shopping! I know the recipient of your gifts is going to be thrilled!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Half the fun is shopping! I know the recipient of your gifts is going to be thrilled!!!!!




hope so!


----------



## dmmj

I don't know who I want my secret santa to be


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> I don't know who I want my secret santa to be


Hmmm....maybe its me.... ; )


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> I don't know who I want my secret santa to be


Sucks that you cant choose, eh?


----------



## AnimalLady

So.. I got all my stuff ready.. i just need to wrap it. I think i'm waiting till Friday to ship it.... yea, pay day lol.
How about I just throw something extra in it, to make up for NOT wrapping this thing?
Wrapping it is giving me an anxiety attack just thinking about it.

SO. SECRET SANTA PERSON. KNOW THAT YOU ARE SPECIAL. 
My mom wraps all my presents for me! I wrap for no one.. cept you


----------



## dmmj

no guilt though right?


----------



## AnimalLady

Right


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> So.. I got all my stuff ready.. i just need to wrap it. I think i'm waiting till Friday to ship it.... yea, pay day lol.
> How about I just throw something extra in it, to make up for NOT wrapping this thing?
> Wrapping it is giving me an anxiety attack just thinking about it.
> 
> SO. SECRET SANTA PERSON. KNOW THAT YOU ARE SPECIAL.
> My mom wraps all my presents for me! I wrap for no one.. cept you



That's why they invented bags with tissue paper


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> That's why they invented bags with tissue paper


I gots too much stuff for bags, then id have the squish the bag in a box, so it might just come out looking the same


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Mine look like Christmas burritos.
(with tape)
I hope I'm not judged by quality of wrapping.


----------



## AZtortMom

Amazon didn't let me wrap mine *sigh*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mine look like Christmas burritos.
> (with tape)
> I hope I'm not judged by quality of wrapping.


And the paper might be the best part of the gift(S)


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> I gots too much stuff for bags, then id have the squish the bag in a box, so it might just come out looking the same



i just had the most wonderful idea, which just reinforced how lucky y'all are that I'm not participating. 

Unfortunately, I can't say what it was, because of how amazing it was. I'd feel horrible if someone actually did it to someone else, though I'd probably still laugh.


----------



## Jacqui

Wrap it in banana leaves.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Wrap it in banana leaves.


A gift for the torts too..brilliant!


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> i just had the most wonderful idea, which just reinforced how lucky y'all are that I'm not participating.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't say what it was, because of how amazing it was. I'd feel horrible if someone actually did it to someone else, though I'd probably still laugh.


Why didnt you play


----------



## AnimalLady

I offered to pay the chick that works with me $5 to wrap all this stuff.. freggin lady just said she's going to "TEACH ME HOW TO WRAP" 

FML!


----------



## AnimalLady

I ordered more stuff.. i couldnt help myself!!! Now i have to wait until the 18th to wrap this stuff!


----------



## dmmj

did someone mention burritos? Mmmmmmm burrito


----------



## dmmj

I think we should judge everybody on their wrapping skills.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I think we should judge everybody on their wrapping skills.



I already judge people on everything else, so why not?


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> Why didnt you play



It wouldn't have been fair to the person burdened lucky enough to get me.


----------



## AnimalLady

LOL


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> did someone mention burritos? Mmmmmmm burrito


Not cool. 

I meant this for the judging comment, ugh :\


----------



## dmmj

AnimalLady said:


> Not cool.
> 
> I meant this for the judging comment, ugh :\


do you not like burritos?


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> do you not like burritos?


That too, their disgusting.. cant get over the nasty tortilla wrap thing that their rolled in.
I prefer TACOS


----------



## dmmj

tacos are just hard burritos


----------



## AnimalLady

Negativo.
Tacos are made from Corn tortillas and burritos are made from Flour, totally different!


----------



## AnimalLady

I'm being a pain in the butt, eh? i'm on my 2nd cup of coffee... my badddddd


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> Negativo.
> Tacos are made from Corn tortillas and burritos are made from Flour, totally different!



So that's a no on soft tacos too?


----------



## dmmj

damn you guys are making me hungry


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> So that's a no on soft tacos too?


I only like them hard, hahaha


----------



## dmmj

AnimalLady said:


> I only like them hard, hahaha


remember family forum


----------



## dmmj

oh wait you're talking about tacos? Nevermind


----------



## AnimalLady

Lmao


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> I only like them hard, hahaha



Oh really! The things we learn about folks on here.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> damn you guys are making me hungry



Me too! I had just finished talking myself out of going to town for Mexican food, too.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so enjoying all the twists and turns this thread is taking.


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> I only like them hard, hahaha



Guess I'd say the same thing for chicharrones; the one time I was offered a breakfast taco with that, it was described as 'pork skin/rinds etc'. Doesn't taste the same when it's a bit soggy though.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> I am so enjoying all the twists and turns this thread is taking.



Does it surprise you that it ended up on food?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> So that's a no on soft tacos too?



There is just something about a soft taco I don't like much. I do like taco bravos ( a hard taco set in a flour tortilla after they spread beans on it).


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Does it surprise you that it ended up on food?



Nope


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Guess I'd say the same thing for chicharrones; the one time I was offered a breakfast taco with that, it was described as 'pork skin/rinds etc'. Doesn't taste the same when it's a bit soggy though.



I love pork rinds! I have a bag of BBQ ones in the cupboard that I was crunching on last night.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Guess I'd say the same thing for chicharrones; the one time I was offered a breakfast taco with that, it was described as 'pork skin/rinds etc'. Doesn't taste the same when it's a bit soggy though.



In the taco?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> In the taco?



Yes; it was nothing like the pork rinds I was used to.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Yes; it was nothing like the pork rinds I was used to.



I am failing at visualizing pork rind filled tacos.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I am failing at visualizing pork rind filled tacos.


dare I dream of such a thing?


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> Guess I'd say the same thing for chicharrones; the one time I was offered a breakfast taco with that, it was described as 'pork skin/rinds etc'. Doesn't taste the same when it's a bit soggy though.


I like chicharrones! Especially the ones with a bit of meat still on them yumm..
I cant imagine them as a taco shell though, hmm.. maybe filled with shredded meat (like carne asada). and with some yuca, oh this sounds good....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> Guess I'd say the same thing for chicharrones; the one time I was offered a breakfast taco with that, it was described as 'pork skin/rinds etc'. Doesn't taste the same when it's a bit soggy though.


Chicarones are very Coumbian..Crazy good and I'm sure very very bad for you.
At least that's what I'm thinking of. A very long curly strip of pork skin and fat deep fried in more pork fat. Oooh. I need a nap just thinking about it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I might have my Spanish speaking countries confused again.


----------



## AnimalLady

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have my Spanish speaking countries confused again.



Lots of hispanic countries make chicharrones, Cubans, Nicaraguans... etc. lolol
It would be safer to say "Chicharrones are very hispanic" lol!


----------



## jaizei

AnimalLady said:


> I like chicharrones! Especially the ones with a bit of meat still on them yumm..
> I cant imagine them as a taco shell though, hmm.. maybe filled with shredded meat (like carne asada). and with some yuca, oh this sounds good....



Naw, inside a tortilla as the filling. Thus far, the only breakfast taco I've ever not liked.


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> Naw, inside a tortilla as the filling. Thus far, the only breakfast taco I've ever not liked.


Oh, GAGG. Soggy chicharrones are no good my friend.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Chicarones are very Coumbian..Crazy good and I'm sure very very bad for you.
> At least that's what I'm thinking of. A very long curly strip of pork skin and fat deep fried in more pork fat. Oooh. I need a nap just thinking about it.



Actually not that bad. Low in carbs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Actually not that bad. Low in carbs.


You mean I'm eating healthy?


----------



## dmmj

breakfast taco? Why am I just hearing about this?


----------



## dmmj

this thread stopped being secret santa a loooooooooong time ago


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> So.. I got all my stuff ready.. i just need to wrap it. I think i'm waiting till Friday to ship it.... yea, pay day lol.
> How about I just throw something extra in it, to make up for NOT wrapping this thing?
> Wrapping it is giving me an anxiety attack just thinking about it.
> 
> SO. SECRET SANTA PERSON. KNOW THAT YOU ARE SPECIAL.
> My mom wraps all my presents for me! I wrap for no one.. cept you


 I know an easy special wrapping they make in different colors(green, red, black, grey). it's called something crazy.... duck something? oo thats right its duct tape. Lol. works real well


----------



## dmmj

I believe it is called duct tape


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> breakfast taco? Why am I just hearing about this?



Tacos are just the start; then you move onto breakfast burritos.


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> I know an easy special wrapping they make in different colors(green, red, black, grey). it's called something crazy.... duck something? oo thats right its duct tape. Lol. works real well



Comes in designs too


----------



## teresaf

I'M SO EXCITED!!! Guess what appeared on my front steps this morning?
I thought it was the stuff that I had ordered from Amazon. I was really confused when I opened the box because I didn't remember ordering the gift wrapping. but then I thought maybe I had because I WAS thinking about it since I was gift buying... then I looked at the card on it and saw the Secret Santa written on the card and everything clicked... Yes I am blonde... haha...... Oooooo and the card says there's more to come.... that is so cooooool. Thank You Secret Santa..... I don't get very many Christmas presents so I'm going to wait till Christmas to open it...


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> I'M SO EXCITED!!! Guess what appeared on my front steps this morning?
> I thought it was the stuff that I had ordered from Amazon. I was really confused when I opened the box because I didn't remember ordering the gift wrapping. but then I thought maybe I had because I WAS thinking about it since I was gift buying... then I looked at the card on it and saw the Secret Santa written on the card and everything clicked... Yes I am blonde... haha...... Oooooo and the card says there's more to come.... that is so cooooool. Thank You Secret Santa..... I don't get very many Christmas presents so I'm going to wait till Christmas to open it...


That is AWESOME!


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> Comes in designs too



I think my SS would hate me if i duct taped it all LOLOL, oh man... hmm..................


----------



## teresaf

Nah...we could never hate you...


----------



## Jacqui

So two down...


----------



## Momof4

I'm thrilled because my gift is almost sorted out!! Just waiting for the shipment. I'll be out of town all next week so it won't get wrapped or mailed until the first week of December!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

A card would have been a nice touch. I didn't do that. 
I'm not even sure that I explained that it was a secret Santa gift.
I like the anonymous return address!!


----------



## dmmj

if you must use a return address use Saint Nick 1 mistletoe lane North Pole


----------



## Prairie Mom

So, I just tried to send a card to someone yesterday and the new US mail regulations are so dumb and strict! The mailman wouldn't take my card, because I put the return address on the back flap (as is usually done with invitations). Now, supposedly the address MUST be in the top left corner or it won't be mailed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Prairie Mom said:


> So, I just tried to send a card to someone yesterday and the new US mail regulations are so dumb and strict! The mailman wouldn't take my card, because I put the return address on the back flap (as is usually done with invitations). Now, supposedly the address MUST be in the top left corner or it won't be mailed.


How really pathetic! 
(IMO).


----------



## Prairie Mom

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How really pathetic!
> (IMO).


agreed!


----------



## Foursteels

Prairie Mom said:


> So, I just tried to send a card to someone yesterday and the new US mail regulations are so dumb and strict! The mailman wouldn't take my card, because I put the return address on the back flap (as is usually done with invitations). Now, supposedly the address MUST be in the top left corner or it won't be mailed.



They must be lax down here in Florida. We receive mail all the time with no return address and for 3 months after a postage increase I mailed out checks from my office with the old postage and never had a problem, although I can't understand why our postage meter didn't adjust to that increase....


----------



## Prairie Mom

Foursteels said:


> They must be lax down here in Florida. We receive mail all the time with no return address and for 3 months after a postage increase I mailed out checks from my office with the old postage and never had a problem, although I can't understand why our postage meter didn't adjust to that increase....


Sheesh...goin' to Florida to Chillax


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> if you must use a return address use Saint Nick 1 mistletoe lane North Pole



That isn't very original.


----------



## AnimalLady

My gifts are wrapped. I got a paper cut. GO FIGURE. It was my Secret Santa recipient telling me off!!

I'm UPSing my stuff. Its easier for me and probably cheaper too... what i'm trying to figure out is if I can change the return address. I'm shipping from work.


----------



## Jacqui

A paper cut? You mean you bled for Secret Santa? How sweet. Anybody have a seasonal bandage she can use?


----------



## AnimalLady

LOLOL! I did bleed and this little thing hurts. i'm telling ya, secret santa BETTER feel special!!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

AnimalLady said:


> LOLOL! I did bleed and this little thing hurts. i'm telling ya, secret santa BETTER feel special!!!!!!


*pats her on the back* there there it's ok


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> LOLOL! I did bleed and this little thing hurts. i'm telling ya, secret santa BETTER feel special!!!!!!



If he or she doesn't, we will throw snow on top of them, okay?


----------



## dmmj

that gift is probably contaminated now :-(


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG! So many rules......


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> that gift is probably contaminated now :-(


LMAO! Thats just wrong!


----------



## AnimalLady

The gift box has left the building, you'll be getting your stuffs shortly Secret Santa


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! So many rules......



The shipping part?


----------



## Foursteels

My package has left the state. Hope it arrives safely


----------



## dmmj

to keep the mystery alive I will not say when I'll mail my package. neither will I say what service I used could be the post office could be ups FedEx DHL one legged donkey carrier pigeon you will never know how it's going to arrive


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> to keep the mystery alive I will not say when I'll mail my package. neither will I say what service I used could be the post office could be ups FedEx DHL one legged donkey carrier pigeon you will never know how it's going to arrive


Me too.


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> Once everyone starts to show off their Secret Santa gifts, I've always sort of kicked myself for not participating. It really looks like so much fun. But I'm not a shopper. My own family usually only gets gift cards from me...not cool, I know.


I hope you get more than a gift-card this year.


----------



## teresaf

I'm such a blonde. I got tricked again. I had a bunch of stuff ordered and got a couple of somethings today. I almost opened my second Secret Santa gift! I'm going to assume it's from a secret santa because it doesn't have a card but I didn't order anything from that company. I had my husband open it just to confirm It was meant for me. it was definitely geared toward me! can't wait to find out what it is...


----------



## teresaf

jaizei said:


> i just had the most wonderful idea, which just reinforced how lucky y'all are that I'm not participating.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't say what it was, because of how amazing it was. I'd feel horrible if someone actually did it to someone else, though I'd probably still laugh.


Duct tape?


----------



## dmmj

you had your husband open the package? Like a bomb opening robot ?


----------



## Jacqui

Good thinking to use your husband.


----------



## AZtortMom

This thread is hilarious
I would of used my husband too


----------



## dmmj

always nice to see how valued husbands are


----------



## AnimalLady

Do you guys plan on NEVER revealing who sent who what?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> always nice to see how valued husbands are


My husband looooovvves me


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> I hope you get more than a gift-card this year.



That's just it, Steven. My family always gets me really nice stuff, but all I give them is gift cards.


----------



## Yvonne G

AZtortMom said:


> This thread is hilarious
> I would of used my husband too



I know, huh? I didn't participate in Secret Santa, but I'm having such a good time reading this thread!


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> Do you guys plan on NEVER revealing who sent who what?



No in the end you can guess and the real Secret Santa can step forward.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> That's just it, Steven. My family always gets me really nice stuff, but all I give them is gift cards.



One of the folks doing Secret Santa would have loved you, because they adore getting gift cards.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I know, huh? I didn't participate in Secret Santa, but I'm having such a good time reading this thread!



This is the best year ever for this I think.


----------



## dmmj

Ho ho ho ho
the Christmas greeting not women of low moral character


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> This is the best year ever for this I think.


certainly by far the most active


----------



## stojanovski92113

I just got home and I have something very special here waiting for me!!! I can't wait to open it!!! Has anyone opened their gifts yet?


----------



## teresaf

stojanovski92113 said:


> View attachment 156629
> 
> I just got home and I have something very special here waiting for me!!! I can't wait to open it!!! Has anyone opened their gifts yet?


I don't think anyone has yet. I think everyone so far is waiting til Christmas...very exciting!


----------



## stojanovski92113

teresaf said:


> I don't think anyone has yet. I think everyone so far is waiting til Christmas...very exciting!


I don't think I can wait


----------



## Jacqui

I know I wouldn't be waiting. I was the person who would secretly open and reseal any gift under the tree that I had no idea what it was. I have no patience.


----------



## AnimalLady

I'm not sure I can wait either... We shall see lol


----------



## Jacqui

The other morning, as I was facing merchandise in the store, I was thinking about this thread. Wouldn't you know it, as I turned around a bottle of Coke it's saying for Christmas was "Secret Santa". See even Coke is impressed with all of you.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I agree. This has been so fun and really sweet so far. I hope you keep doing this, Jacqui. I bet next year will have an even bigger turnout because people see what a hoot we're having.


----------



## AnimalLady

I am having a blast with all of this, i'm for sure doing it again next year, maybe my wrapping skills will improve by then! ha!


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> I am having a blast with all of this, i'm for sure doing it again next year, maybe my wrapping skills will improve by then! ha!


We're not holding our breath though! LOL if after 30 years on this earth you still don't know how to fold paper around a box I doubt you'll EVER learn...


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> We're not holding our breath though! LOL if after 30 years on this earth you still don't know how to fold paper around a box I doubt you'll EVER learn...


LMFAO!!!! This is true


----------



## Jacqui

It's not the pretty box I want, it is what is inside that counts and knowing somebody thought about me and picked something with me in mind.


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> We're not holding our breath though! LOL if after 30 years on this earth you still don't know how to fold paper around a box I doubt you'll EVER learn...



There is that.


----------



## dmmj

I received my secret santa gift yesterday in the mail


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I received my secret santa gift yesterday in the mail



Are you waiting until Christmas to open it, or did you succumb to curiousness?


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Are you waiting until Christmas to open it, or did you succumb to curiousness?


I will wait until Christmas to open it I am Untemptable. But based on the wrapping job I'm pretty sure I know who my secret santa is.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I will wait until Christmas to open it I am Untemptable. But based on the wrapping job I'm pretty sure I know who my secret santa is.



LOL! That's pretty funny...but I wondering why you would refer to yourself as contemptible...er...no, I see you've said UN-temptable.


----------



## dmmj

I cannot be tempted so don't even try


----------



## johnandjade

pay day tomorrow so can finally ship out  just hope it'll arive across the pond on time :/


----------



## teresaf

johnandjade said:


> pay day tomorrow so can finally ship out  just hope it'll arive across the pond on time :/


I'm sure it will...it's the 21st century...


----------



## dmmj

as long as its not traveling by the Mayflower it should arrive


----------



## AnimalLady

C'mon David! Take a little peek


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> C'mon David! Take a little peek


NOOO! Don't do it David! She's trying to trick you! : )


----------



## bouaboua

Did I missing anything??


----------



## teresaf

bouaboua said:


> Did I missing anything??


Oh yeah....well not really


----------



## dmmj

I told you guys I am untemptable so don't even waste your breath trying.


----------



## Jacqui

johnandjade said:


> pay day tomorrow so can finally ship out  just hope it'll arive across the pond on time :/



It will be fine, even if it does arrive late.


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> C'mon David! Take a little peek



She just does not want to be the first to break.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I told you guys I am untemptable so don't even waste your breath trying.



There could be a lemon drop in there...


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> There could be a lemon drop in there...


Or 2, or even 3!!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> She just does not want to be the first to break.


Hehehe


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Did I missing anything??



Yes, you have missed the thrills, the excitement, the laughs, the anticipation of Secret Santa. You could even have been the lucky man to get picked for my Secret Santa!


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Yes, you have missed the thrills, the excitement, the laughs, the anticipation of Secret Santa. You could even have been the lucky man to get picked for my Secret Santa!


Really? 

Now my life is worth nothing......


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Really?
> 
> Now my life is worth nothing......



But we still loves you.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> But we still loves you.


Really?

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine.....................


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Really?
> 
> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine.....................



I am the luckiest girl in the whole USA.


----------



## teresaf

bouaboua said:


> Really?
> 
> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine.....................


should it be disturbing that you know those lyrics?


----------



## dmmj

teresaf said:


> should it be disturbing that you know those lyrics?


not really, I know them as well


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> not really, I know them as well



Now *that *is disturbing.


----------



## bouaboua

teresaf said:


> should it be disturbing that you know those lyrics?


No really.

I'm just old.....


----------



## dmmj

without looking up on Google (clears throat) you are my sunshine my only sunshine you make me happy when skies are gray don't you know dear that I love you so please don't take my sunshine away.
Skin don't crawl 
skin don't crawl 
skin don't crawl


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> No really.
> 
> I'm just old.....



You are not old. You are finely aged.


----------



## Jacqui

*MY SCREEN JUST CRACKED AND SHATTERED!!*



dmmj said:


> without looking up on Google (clears throat) you are my sunshine my only sunshine you make me happy when skies are gray don't you know dear that I love you so please don't take my sunshine away.
> Skin don't crawl
> skin don't crawl
> skin don't crawl



Oh David just sang. That explains it all.


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> You are not old. You are finely aged.


Thank you for the comforting words.

My daughters just give the facts straight up.....daddy, you are old!


----------



## dmmj

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for the comforting words.
> 
> My daughters just give the facts straight up.....daddy, you are old!


kids these days, what do they know? Just listen to their music


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> kids these days, what do they know? Just listen to their music


You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you makes me happy...........................


----------



## bouaboua

Would this keep me young???LOL~~~~


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Would this keep me young???LOL~~~~



Secret Santa or singing or TFO or David?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you makes me happy...........................



You mean I have to share with with with David?


----------



## Jacqui

bouaboua said:


> Thank you for the comforting words.
> 
> My daughters just give the facts straight up.....daddy, you are old!



Remember when you use to think 20s were old?


----------



## bouaboua

Jacqui said:


> Secret Santa or singing or TFO or David?


ALL of above. 

Never mind. Getting old is not a bad thing. Not getting smart, is.....


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> without looking up on Google (clears throat) you are my sunshine my only sunshine you make me happy when skies are gray don't you know dear that I love you so please don't take my sunshine away.
> Skin don't crawl
> skin don't crawl
> skin don't crawl



***Yvonne sits there with her index finger tapping her lips thinking, "Hm-m-m-m...I see Gene Autry riding off into the sunset on Champion singing "You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are gray. You'll never know dear, how much I love you. Please don't take my sunshine away.""***


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sits there with her index finger tapping her lips thinking, "Hm-m-m-m...I see Gene Autry riding off into the sunset on Champion singing "You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are gray. You'll never know dear, how much I love you. Please don't take my sunshine away.""***


*watching everyone and chuckling*


----------



## dmmj

I prefer my version face with tongue out


----------



## Jacqui

Can I just have the horse?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> kids these days, what do they know? Just listen to their music



How else are you supposed to stay young?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Can I just have the horse?



I LOVED Champion. In those days, the shows were in black and white and the horse was a dark color with the beautiful light-colored mane and tail. Ever since those days I wanted a horse that looked like that.


----------



## Jacqui

I was in love with Little Joe's paint.


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sits there with her index finger tapping her lips thinking, "Hm-m-m-m...I see Gene Autry riding off into the sunset on Champion singing "You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are gray. You'll never know dear, how much I love you. Please don't take my sunshine away.""***


That's how I remember the lyrics...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I was in love with Little Joe's paint.



Not very many pictures of that horse. I could only find two or three and this one's not the best:






The paint horse I LOVED was Cisco Kid's:






"Oh, Cisco!"..."Oh Pancho!"

But this was on TV from 1950 to 1956, so I'll bet there aren't very many of you who even recognize the name. I was 17 in 1956. We watched TV on a little screen that probably measured about 7" across. The TV was a Magnavox and was in a large console cabinet.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh yeah, that horse was a beauty.


----------



## dmmj

was?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> was?



Feel like crying tonight? 

http://amzn.com/1416949429


----------



## teresaf

jaizei said:


> Feel like crying tonight?
> 
> http://amzn.com/1416949429


Oh bother! That looks like one of those tear-jerkers the teachers make you read...Escape from Warsaw and Where the Red Fern Grows were the ones 'assigned' to me in school...

Good books but I HATE reading something I don't want to read...


----------



## Jacqui

I loved both the books and movies of "Where the Red Fern Grows" and the "Return to Where the Red Fern Grows".


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Feel like crying tonight?
> 
> http://amzn.com/1416949429



Tearing up just reading the previews.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Tearing up just reading the previews.



I have a theory that children's authors are all a bit sadistic.


----------



## jaizei

I hadn't realized Bill Wallace had died


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Feel like crying tonight?
> 
> http://amzn.com/1416949429



Not for no $5.99. I only buy Kindle books shown 'free' on Bookbub.com.

But I love animal stories. I have quite a few in my arsenal.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Well, I opened my secret Santa gift. I need something to bring a smile...and let me tell you it did!!! Thank you secret Santa!!!


----------



## Momof4

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well, I opened my secret Santa gift. I need something to bring a smile...and let me tell you it did!!! Thank you secret Santa!!!



I think you're the first person to open!! 
Aren't we supposed to take a pic and share? Or maybe later in the month we do? 
Whatever it was I'm glad it brought a smile to your face!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you take pictures? What was it? Who do you think sent it to you?

Sorry you were down , but glad the gift helped.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I thought there would be a thread showing the presents as they were opened????????


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...I thought there would be a thread showing the presents as they were opened????????



Oh but there is! It is called:

*Our Secret Santa Superwonderful Gifts*


----------



## stojanovski92113

I will find the thread and post pictures


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> I loved both the books and movies of "Where the Red Fern Grows" and the "Return to Where the Red Fern Grows".


I named my first Goldfish Little Anne and Big Dan. Little Anne lived to be 8 years old under my young care. Dan only survived a few weeks.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm about to go check out the other thread. woo hoo!


----------



## dmmj

I am wondering if superwonderful is actually a word or not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

dmmj said:


> I am wondering if superwonderful is actually a word or not?


Yep, it is acceptable in informal English.


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> I am wondering if superwonderful is actually a word or not?


UHH YEA, pffffffffffffT!


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> I named my first Goldfish Little Anne and Big Dan. Little Anne lived to be 8 years old under my young care. Dan only survived a few weeks.



Lol I named a black lab after Anne.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I am wondering if superwonderful is actually a word or not?



Who cares, it ìs my thread and my word. 

Oh Santa, a delivery of coal is needed for David.


----------



## bouaboua

I need a load as well. To keep my torts warm.

Please... California are getting too cold.


----------



## dmmj

I will take a whole truckload of Coal. Thanks to global warming it is now colder than I ever remember. me wearing my Hawaiian t-shirt to dialysis seems totally out of character now for the season.


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh CA wimps, toughen up!


----------



## johnandjade

all items accounted for, now to wrap em up  this is actually the earliest I've ever bought a present! I'm a Christmas eve kind of person


----------



## johnandjade

finally ready to post it out  hope it's recived well


----------



## Jacqui

johnandjade said:


> finally ready to post it out  hope it's recived well



I am sure it will be.


----------



## johnandjade

booo to the postman!! not aloud to ship one of the items in the parcel because its alcohol


----------



## Yvonne G

/Why did you declare it? I always just say it miscellaneous junk like books and magazines, games, etc.


----------



## dmmj

I always a lots and lots and lots of drugs....... Just kidding. but they always check


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> /Why did you declare it? I always just say it miscellaneous junk like books and magazines, games, etc.




the mrs took it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> the mrs took it


Yep, wifey would never let alcohol out of the house, let alone as far as the Post Office.


----------



## Jacqui

@AZtortMom a message from your Secret Santa....

Please be expecting two boxes, which should arrive a few days apart.


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> @AZtortMom a message from your Secret Santa....
> 
> Please be expecting two boxes, which should arrive a few days apart.


Woo hoo!


----------



## TerrapinStation

@Jacqui 

Just sent PM!!! thanks


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> Woo hoo!
> View attachment 157601



You must a been really good this year to rate two boxes!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> You must a been really good this year to rate two boxes!


I'm thinking


----------



## AZtortMom

AZtortMom said:


> I'm thinking


Did I mention...
I love you Secret Santa


----------



## Jacqui

Secret Santa message for ZEROPILOT:


Your gift should be appearing next week.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Well thanks. I'll find a use for my bag of coal!!


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Well thanks. I'll find a use for my bag of coal!!



Snowpeople!


----------



## TerrapinStation

just received my gift!!! Explicit instructions not to open until Christmas...... The card was very nice! Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> Secret Santa message for ZEROPILOT:
> 
> 
> Your gift should be appearing next week.


I only have one guess so far as to whom it could be. (My Secret Santa) Either it's THAT person, or I truly have NO clue.


----------



## Jacqui

TerrapinStation said:


> just received my gift!!! Explicit instructions not to open until Christmas...... The card was very nice! Thanks!



Are you going to follow those instructions?


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I only have one guess so far as to whom it could be. (My Secret Santa) Either it's THAT person, or I truly have NO clue.



Nope, it ìs the other person.


----------



## TerrapinStation

Jacqui said:


> Are you going to follow those instructions?



Absolutely!!!! there were some stray Ghiradelli chocolates in the box.... those are (were....) fair game!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

TerrapinStation said:


> Absolutely!!!! there were some stray Ghiradelli chocolates in the box.... those are (were....) fair game!!!!



Bribery huh?


----------



## TerrapinStation

Haha yes, and it worked!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

My box came today
I'm not going to open though


----------



## Jacqui

TerrapinStation said:


> Haha yes, and it worked!!!!



You sold out way too cheaply.


----------



## johnandjade

well finally its been shipped out! unfortunately couldn't send everything I wanted, but the 2 main gifts are on their way


----------



## Yvonne G

Now if I can just hear from Josh about our calendars!


----------



## dmmj

AZtortMom said:


> My box came today
> I'm not going to open though


ever?


----------



## AZtortMom

dmmj said:


> ever?


Of course I'm going to open it on Christmas
My other package came today


----------

